# Datenbank erstellen



## Kussefar (10. Apr 2007)

HI,

hab mich in letzter zeit mal ein bisschen mit Datenbanken beschäftigt.
ALso so das gröbste was e sgibt... EInträge auslesen,löschen, nach etwas suchen und sowas is kein prob.
Kann man denn mit einem Java-Prog auch eine neue Datenbank anlegen?
Wenn ja wie?

mfg


----------



## HoaX (10. Apr 2007)

indem du die entsprechende syntax deiner datenbank verwendest? create database name; oder was meinst du?


----------



## AlArenal (10. Apr 2007)

Sollte aber eher die Aufgabe des Datenbank-Admins sein, als die der Anwendung.


----------



## Kussefar (10. Apr 2007)

ach einfach mit create database name; ?? 
cool   

mit welchem befehl kann ich denn die anzahl der spaltewn festlegen und deren name?


----------



## AlArenal (10. Apr 2007)

Befass dich mal mit dem Handbuch deiner Datenbank. Um mit JDBC zu arbeiten, sollte man schon etwas SQL können. Oder haste schonmal versucht ein Mädel ohne Johnny zu nehmen?


----------



## Kussefar (10. Apr 2007)

vielen dank für die hilfe .... ^^


----------



## AlArenal (10. Apr 2007)

P.S.:

Gemeint war natürlich der eigene Johnny. Das Mädel sollte besser keinen eigenen haben..


----------

